# avoir congé / être en congé



## Panini_Hawaii

J'ai congé, cela se dit? Ou faut-il dire "Je suis en congé"?

Merci


----------



## Astilbe

Je suis en congé. 
Mais on peut utiliser les deux formes dans ce type de phrases : cette année j'ai mes congés/je suis en congé au mois d'août


----------



## mickmac51

Bonjour,
on dit "être en congés" ou "avoir des congé" (ce qui n'a pas le même sens). Mais en aucun cas "avoir congé".


----------



## OLN

Je ne serais pas si catégorique.

Le CNRTL qualifie "avoir congé" de familier, le Larousse en ligne cite "Les écoles ont congé le 11 novembre", la BDL "Les étudiants et les étudiantes ont congé cette semaine" et sur cette page de l'Institut français de l'éducation, on lit l'extrait "[les élèves] ont congé le jeudi pendant toute la journée".

L'expression a été commentée ici. On la trouve apparemment plus fréquemment en Suisse et dans ma région, vraisemblablement sous l'influence de l'allemand.

Contrairement à mickac51, j'écrirais "être en cong*é*" au singulier, comme "des jours de cong*é*" 
C'est bien sûr "avoir des congé*s*".


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ah. merci


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> On la trouve apparemment plus fréquemment en Suisse et dans ma région…


Je confirme que c'est parfaitement correct et fréquent par ici.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Je confirme que c'est parfaitement correct et fréquent par ici.


Et par ici aussi...


----------



## Eno-one

Il n'en reste pas moins que si la phrase est à destination de français, la formulation « j'ai congé » apparaitra surement comme une faute.

(il y a peut-être des différences régionales à ce niveau, pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais entendue)

Dans le doute, privilégier les autres formes.


----------



## OLN

Il y a manifestement des différences d'usage même en France. C'est ce que je disais en substance plus haut : je suis française et ne considère pas _avoir congé_ comme fautif. Je rappelle aussi les citations du CNRTL et du Larousse, qui ne sont pas des dictionnaires de parlers régionaux.

Si Panini_Hawaii est en Suisse, il peut certainement tranquillement l'employer chez lui. 

(note : à destination de *F*rançais)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

J'utilise _j'ai congé_ aussi (mais la Savoie est près de la Suisse ) mais il y a une petite nuance entre _j'ai congé_ et _je suis en congé_ pour moi.
- je suis en congé : au moins quelques jours ou à des dates prévues
- j'ai congé : correspond implicitement que l'on m'a donné congé, normalement à titre exceptionnel et pour une prériode courte. Peut-être un raccourci pour : j'ai _un jour/semaine de_ congé.
Je ne l'avais jamais ressenti comme familier.

Au revoir


----------



## Maître Capello

Cintia&Martine said:


> j'ai congé : correspond implicitement que l'on m'a donné congé, normalement à titre exceptionnel et pour une prériode courte.


 C'est donc surtout un jour chômé, soit parce que c'est un jour férié, soit en raison d'un chômage technique.

_J'ai congé_ → Je suis en congé parce que l'on me demande de ne pas travailler, de ne pas aller à l'école.
_J'ai pris congé_ → Je suis en congé parce que j'ai pris un ou plusieurs jours de congé.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, je ressens un peu la même nuance, même si elle est très fine et s'il n'y a pas de distinction nette entre les deux usages. "Etre en congé" est pour moi plus proche de "être en vacances", ce qui implique une longueur minimale. Ainsi, pour un jour de congé habituel, on dira toujours (en Belgique) "j'ai congé le lundi" alors qu'on aurait plutôt tendance à dire "je serai en congé la semaine prochaine". 

Sans vouloir trop dévier du fil, on pourrait faire un parallèle avec "avoir cours" (dans un contexte scolaire: "j'ai cours à 10 heures"). Je me souviens très bien qu'au début de ma carrière, cette expression m'avait été renseignée comme un belgicisme construit sur un modèle de tournure germanique. Mais il me semble qu'elle se répand en France (n'avons-nous pas eu un fil à ce sujet?). C'est peut-être ce qui se passe aussi pour "avoir congé". En effet, germanisme ou non, ce type de construction "avoir + substantif sans article" existe déjà en français (avoir honte, avoir faim, avoir peur...) et a donc vocation à être admis par l'usage.


----------



## Eno-one

Après réflexion, je me rends compte que j'ai lu machinalement la formule _j'ai congé_ comme s'il s'agissait d'un participe passé.
C'est pour ça que j'ai cru à une faute (peut-être est-ce le cas de *mickmac51* aussi plus haut).

Mais oui c'est correct.
L'utilisation de _avoir congé_ doit simplement varier un peu selon les habitudes de langage.
_Prendre congé_ ou _demander congé_ ne me semblent par contre pas revêtir cette caractéristique.

Sinon je ressens aussi la nuance que vous évoquez


----------



## Maître Capello

Eno-one said:


> j'ai lu machinalement la formule _j'ai congé_ comme s'il s'agissait d'un participe passé.


Ah ? Tu ne connaissais pas le verbe _conger_ ? _Je conge, tu conges, il conge…_ 

Congeons donc !


----------



## Eno-one

Maître Capello said:


> Ah ? Tu ne connaissais pas le verbe _conger_ ? _Je conge, tu conges, il conge…_
> 
> Congeons donc !


Oui c'est un peu ridicule  

C'est le contexte de la traduction qui a fait _conger_ mon cerveau quelques instants.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour moi "avoir congé" pourrait se comprendre dans le contexte des employé(e)s qu'on appelle _les gens de maison_ : jadis, "donner son congé" à un serviteur (un domestique, une cuisinière, etc), cela signifiait le - ou la - congédier.


----------



## dinamyc

eh bien on peut dire les deux par ex
aujourd'hui, j'ai congé
ou
YES ! je suis en congé
répondez moi si vous quelque chose a me reprocher.
by dinamyc


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Pour moi "avoir congé" pourrait se comprendre dans le contexte des employé(e)s qu'on appelle _les gens de maison_ : jadis, "donner son congé" à un serviteur (un domestique, une cuisinière, etc), cela signifiait le - ou la - congédier.


 Je ne vois vraiment pas comment _*avoir* congé_ pourrait se confondre avec *donner* (respectivement *recevoir*) _*son* congé_…


----------



## dinamyc

je pense quey ca se fait encore


----------



## OLN

dinamyc said:


> je pense quey ca se fait encore


Quoi donc ? Congédier quelqu'un ?


----------

